# Michael Torke's "Adjustable Wrench"



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

I really love this piece:

Adjustable Wrench


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Wow*



timothyjuddviolin said:


> I really love this piece:
> 
> Adjustable Wrench


WOW! I normally do not care for Torke. I have to put this on my wish list.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I have enjoyed some of Torke's works (for example, the colors - Green, Purple, Ecstatic Orange, etc.). This was a fun piece that I thoroughly enjoyed as well. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

But he didn't name the piece "Torque Wrench"?


----------



## samm (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, I use a torque wrench in my garage and am completely happy with it. The Tekton 24340 1/2 inch torque wrench with a drive (25-250 ft-lb) is one of their most popular items because it has a sleek design and can be used in a variety of situations and that's why I chose it.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

"Adjustable Wrench"


Funny title, it is also known as Adjustable Spanner a useful tool for the home DIY but frowned upon by pro mechanics.


----------

